# Timex Gauntlet's



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I won these on Ebay..(not arrived yet).

To be honest I haven't got a clue what this is!

It is made of a bright yellow metal, it is a pair of ornate gloves/GAUNTLETS, very cavalier style, which are sprung loaded and there is a chain attached. The attched chain can be attached to something else using a little catch.

It is in the original box which has TIMEX on it - so could this be for using with a pocket watch? The chain is quite short though - 12cm long.

If anyone one know I would be very grateful.










Thanks Dave...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Without the chain I'd say it is a (rolled) napkin holder for a diner table... but with this chain...???

Andreas


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

My guess is that it could be reproduction of a Regency era watch fob:










Here's a picture of the famous dandy, Beau Brummel wearing a rather large Fob which is similar in appearance to your item.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a guess, but perhaps they're for holding onto gloves or a handkerchief?


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Sugar tongs and the box has nothing to do with the item?

Paul D


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Sugar tongs and the box has nothing to do with the item?
> 
> Paul D


Hi All,

I have found out that it is a scarf clasp...The chain clips onto a button hole.....To stop it being lost...

The Timex box has nothing to do with the clasp....

Many Thanks Dave...


----------

